# GT: Game 12 @ Nuggets 11/26



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@ 








Los Angeles Clippers ?-? @ Denver Nuggets ?-?

Where: Pepsi Center in Denver, Colorado
When: Sunday November 26th, 8:00 PM PST; 2000 Military Time
 Media: ESPN and KABC 790 AM 

Projected Starting Units:







18 PPG/3.6 RPG/5.5 APG
VS







15.2 PPG/4.9 RPG/9.1 APG










 13.8 PPG/3.3 RPG/2.3 APG
VS







 16 PPG/2.7 RPG/1.7 APG










9.3 PPG/3.1 RPG/1 APG
VS







31 PPG/5.1 RPG/3.6 APG










17 PPG/10.4 RPG/2.5 APG
VS







 6.6 PPG/3.9 RPG/ 0.3 APG










 8.2 PPG/7 RPG/ .6APG
VS







 11.1 PPG/11.7 APG/2.4 APG

Q's Quote:
"Clippers are coming off a back to back road trip, but they should take the Nuggets in my opinion. Already being 1-0 against Denver this season, Clippers need to execute on offense and stick Ross on Carmelo throughout. Kaman's play against Camby will be key along with Maggette coming off the bench."


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 99-91
Q's Prediction Record: ?-?*​
***I'll update Stats on day of the game*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Denver right now is the best team in the NBA, if we lose it's okay.

:biggrin: 

yeah right....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the good thing about the Nuggets that they suck at shooting too, they seem to get alot of points from layups and stuff in the paint....atleast when they have playaed us ...but lets see what happens...i think its about time Dunleavy mixes it up somehow....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hope kaman gets better soon. Paul Davis was stinking it up yesterday in his 2 minutes of action, and i dont want to see thomas out there at center for now.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the good thing about the Nuggets that they suck at shooting too, they seem to get alot of points from layups and stuff in the paint....atleast when they have playaed us ...but lets see what happens...i think its about time Dunleavy mixes it up somehow....


Clips haven't been exactly dominating in the paint.... Luckily Denver doesn't have any decent bigs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need this win badly. They can't afford to lose another one on the road....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Clippers need this win badly. They can't afford to lose another one on the road....


if we blew the 16-point lead and dropped the game to minny, wat makes you think we'll beat a re-vamped denver team at the end of a back-to-back?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

good to see singleton providing some spark off the bench...and i cant figure out why dunleavy decided to let release him out of the doghouse for THIS game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So far what I've seen from Singleton is more then I've seen from EVERY SINGLE CLIPPER not named Maggette the entire season. A steal leading to a jam, a rebound, hit a loooong duece, gets a block then another but is called for the foul .. give him more playing time and as I type this, what a follow by Cat. 38-43


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton playing some tough D as well and a tech on Dunleavy after a pretty blatant non-call.

EDIT: NVM, it was a good non-call


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Missed J, rebound, Missed J, rebound, Maggs gets it blocked, stays with it and then gets fouled. Hits both FT's 40-48


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a steal and a dime as Mobley hits a trey! Bingo!!

43-48 . . Lob on the other end 43-50


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton with a steal and a dime as Mobley hits a trey! Bingo!!

43-48 . . Lob on the other end 43-50


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs drives, looses the ball and Maggs rebounds off a JR Smith brick. Mobley misses, and Smith scores on the other end 43-52 . . timeout Clips


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hopefully Singleton's play has just earned him more PT


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> hopefully Singleton's play has just earned him more PT


It won't. Singleton plays like this WHENEVER he gets PT. We'll be lucky if Dumbleavy brings him back for the second half.


For the Corey haters ... when will you acknowledge the Clippers wouldn't be in any of the games so far this year without him.

COREY & SINGLETON have saved us so far.

I guess QRoss' defense is taking a break. He's entitled to an off night, I guess. Afterall, he's probably tired with his wife just having a baby ... lack of sleep.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> COREY & SINGLETON have saved us so far.


Corey killing us in the second half now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Who else do we have .....

NONE of them are playing defense. Singleton has JR who is flying all over the place.

Shaun seems so nervous and tentative out there.

(Dunleavy must have taken them to the locker room and blasted them, now they don't want to play. )

Poor Elton ... I complain because he is tired and should be playing less minutes, but how can he? None of the others have enough playing time to relieve him

TT ... TT ... (shaking head) ... I'm going to reserve comment, but I'm not liking what I've seen so far this year. The sporadic scoring and inability to hold on to the ball is troubling to say the least.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow ... we look awful.

Shaun is hanging his head; confidence shot. There is NO flow to our game and Denver is not that good ... we're just that bad.

Might as well try Ewing ...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this team sucks...i'm not going waste any more time watching..see ya guys


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

We didbring in Ewing.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

just terrible


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> this team sucks...i'm not going waste any more time watching..see ya guys


YOu can't do that ... we are going to get a new coach soon.

Something has to change and it has to be the coach --- our players are the same as last year. Hang in here with us.

(((((*If you leave now, you're admitting that you are and always was a BANDWAGON FAN*)))))


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

well at least we still have a good home record


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Ouch!
That's the best way I can summarize this game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad i couldnt watch the game.....Sam injured??? thats great.....is he out a while or what? damn....Daniel ewing should use this PT he may get to play good and maybe secure a spot over Livingston, or if he sucks atleast try to suck less than LIvingston.....

horrible....horrible.....if 20 games into the season we are not over 500 ima be worried......
its not lie if this team has 4+ scorers and shooters like other teams...we had sam...and we cant just "turn it on" whenever....boy does this suck...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> YOu can't do that ... we are going to get a new coach soon.
> 
> Something has to change and it has to be the coach --- our players are the same as last year. Hang in here with us.
> 
> (((((*If you leave now, you're admitting that you are and always was a BANDWAGON FAN*)))))


o dont worry, i was only referring to the nugs game. but from now on, i think i'll only watch the 4th quarter of their games. the way they're playing and the effort displayed, or rather lack, doesnt warrant my complete attention for 48 minutes or time. and you guys should be doin the same setting high standards because they're playing like garbage right now.

and as much as i have liked dunleavy before for building this team, i cant help but admit he isnt the coach for us. it's hard to believe we're playing so poorly with all this talent available.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's like the Clippers aren't even trying anymore...

You wanna say I'm only a bandwagon fan? Let me put it this way... up until this season, since 2000, I've seen the Clippers play their hardest every game.

Now... I don't see that anymore...

This isn't just hopping off the bandwagon, this is getting pissed off at a team for not playing like they mean it every night, they're not bringing it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

universal! said:


> Clips haven't been exactly dominating in the paint.... Luckily Denver doesn't have any decent bigs.


:laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any word on the severity of Cassell's injury? It might be a long year if he is hurt for a while. Anyway I didn't catch the game as I had no access but it doesn't seem I missed much. If this trend continues look for a trade to happen soon.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> Clips haven't been exactly dominating in the paint.... *Luckily Denver doesn't have any decent bigs*.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


>


Reggie Evans is anything but decent.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> Reggie Evans is anything but decent.


camby's six blocks tonight looked pretty sexy...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

there goes another one...but i'll go down with the ship...


----------

